# Angelfish and Ghost Catfish



## The Noob Fish Shepherd (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, I recently set up my 90cm x 30cm x 30cm tank and its been cycling for a few months and all I've introduced so far is plants and 3 Bristlenose Catfish and its all well and dandy as of yet. 

Anyway, I've been seriously considering aquiring 2 Angelfish and 5 or more Ghost Catfish but I've heard its quite a risky combination because Angelfish are aggressive and Ghost Catfish are very timid... 

Can you share your experience and opinions with me and tell me the similarities and differences in natural habitat, prefered tank conditions, most common personalities and traits between the two? There is alot of bogwood, plantlife and rocks in the aquarium, adding up to a few douzen good hiding spaces awell as open swimming spaces.

Aslo, I have three other things:

-Are there small (under 15cm from tip of top fin to tip of bottom fin) strains of Angelfish less aggressive than other Angelfish that are readily available?
-I would like to know any recommended species of fish for a community aquarium that grow to less than 15cm when mature that would look nice with my brown, yellow, red and white themed aquarium
-Is it better to introduce the smaller fish before the larger fish as the larger fish are less likely to get lash out after being introduced to a new environment, or should larger fish be introduced first so that the heirarchy is set up early?

Cheers in advance, Dave


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I have not kept glass catfish (presumably this is what you mean by ghost catfish, _Kryptopterus minor_ ) but my information says they do not do well with larger fish and should be kept with smaller fish like tetras, rasbora, smaller gourami and dwarf cichlids (which does not include angels). And in a group of at least six or they may be too timid to eat.

Angels on the other hand I recommend be in groups as in nature they are shoaling fish when young, and form pairs as they mature. A group of five would be good, if you have the space; a 90x30x30cm tank is not sufficient room for angels. My suggestion would be to go with the catfish and select suitable tankmates.


----------



## The Noob Fish Shepherd (Mar 12, 2010)

*Reply to Byron*

Tanks for taking the time to reply to my thread. You were correct in thinking I meant the glass catfish. My next step will be to introduce a shoal of 6-8 of these fish. As for the Anglefish, I may wait until I upgrade my tank, but I am really insistant on obtaining a number of these beautiful specimen. I'l be sure tol tell you how it all goes!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You could try a smaller species of peaceful cichlid. Maybe keyhole cichlids?


----------

